# Cambiar sentido de giro de motor monofasico



## areosa (Ago 7, 2007)

Busco unos esquemas de como se puede cambiar el sentido de giro de un  de motor de dos enrollamientos uno de arranque y otro de trabajo y el arranque es por condensador.

Lo agradezco de antemano


----------



## mcrven (Ago 7, 2007)

Si quieres invertir el giro y utilizarlo siempre girando al revés, sólo voltea los bornes de la bobina de arranque.
Si quieres cambiarlo aleatoriamente al derecho y al revés, deberás utilizar un conmutador del tipo industrial, bien sea manual o electromecánico.


----------



## Dani0 (Ago 10, 2007)

Mira haber si este esquema interactivo te saca de dudas:

http://w3.cnice.mec.es/recursos/fp/cacel/CACEL1/monofasico.htm

Salu2


----------



## areosa (Ago 11, 2007)

gracias danio pero después de visitar la pagina que me recomendaste ese esquema no me vale porque el motor que quiero arrancar lo hace por condensador y quiero hacerlo alternativamente,
es decir que gire a derecha e izquierda.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 11, 2007)

Amigo areosa, el esquema que te indicó dani0 es el mismo que debes utilizar. El hecho de que, el motor tenga condensador de arranque o nó es irrelevante., funciona igual. Conecta los cables del arranque de tu motor, donde dice bobinado auxiliar.

Ahora, si lo que quieres, es invertir el giro del motor intempestivamente, te comunico que, eso con un motor monofásico, no es posible. Este tipo de motor, debe ser desconectado y esperarse hasta que deje de girar por completo (Parado), antes de invertir el giro. De otra forma, aún si conectas la reversa, el motor continuará girando con el mismo sentido que tenía, a menos que, se le aplique un sistema de frenado (electromecánico o eléctrico) que lo detenga inmediatamente.

Los únicos motores AC monofásicos, que permiten la inversión intempestiva del giro, son del tipo Split Motor. También es posible con los motores trifásico, pero no es tu caso.


----------



## alfamagal86 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dani0 dijo:
			
		

> Areosa no te puedo contestar mejor porque no estoy puesto en el tema de motores (cosa que cambiara en un par de días ). Mira haber si este esquema interactivo te saca de dudas:
> 
> http://w3.cnice.mec.es/recursos/fp/cacel/CACEL1/monofasico.htm
> 
> Salu2





disculpa, estoy interesado tambien en el tema, un proyecto me lo ha exigido, sera que me puedes ayudar con mas información por ejemplo que son los KM que salen en este link y el bobinado auxiliar. . . 

te lo agradeceria


----------



## joorge (Nov 20, 2008)

Los KM representan contactores.  El bobinado auxiliar es el bobinado de arranque. Como puedes ver en el diagrama de fuerza, utilizando el bobinado auxiliar (o arranque) puedes invertir el sentido de giro. Aunque en este tipo de motor debes pasar por paro antes. 

Saludos.


----------



## alfamagal86 (Nov 20, 2008)

muchas gracias, para mi proyecto se supone que no debo gastar mucho dinero, es una de las cosas que mi profesor pidió, quería saber si un motor de abanico o ventilador no se como llamarlos de los que se utilizan en las habitaciones y trabajan a 110v se puede utilizar de esta manera?

puedo invertir el sentido de giro de uno de estos o debo buscar un motor diferente, y de ser asi que bobinas debo conectar ya que estos traen 3 (por lo general) una para cada velocidad

gracias de nuevo


----------



## mcrven (Nov 20, 2008)

joorge dijo:
			
		

> Los KM representan contactores.  El bobinado auxiliar es el bobinado de arranque. Como puedes ver en el diagrama de fuerza, utilizando el bobinado auxiliar (o arranque) puedes invertir el sentido de giro. Aunque en este tipo de motor debes pasar por paro antes.
> 
> Saludos.



Amigo Jorge, tu exposición está muy buena para una persona con conocimiento de causa, pero, cómo podrás notar en la pregunta de alfamagal86, sus conocimientos, en este tema, son muy limitados.

Sin ánimos de ofender, alfamagal86, particularmente te sugiero que investigues un poco acerca de "Motores eléctricos", sus tipos y características básicas, cómo funcionan y cómo están compuestos. También debes investigar sobre diagramas y esquemas eléctricos, elementos de maniobra (contactores, relays, interruptores, etc.) y sus representaciones. De otro modo, ningún diagrama te será útil.

No vayas a creer que es demasiada información, prácticamente, sólo necesitas informaciones básicas, pero necesarias.

Hasta la próxima:


----------



## alfamagal86 (Nov 20, 2008)

no me ofendes de ninguna manera, estamos aqui para aprender, yo no se mucho de motores, pero tengo idea de contactores, relays e interruptores. de todas maneras gracias por tus consejos


----------



## mcrven (Nov 20, 2008)

Siendo así, sólo te resta averiguar lo de los motores. Con esos datos ya podrás darte cuenta claramente del funcionamiento del circuito planteado. Sin embargo, la inversión se puede hacer con un interruptor diseñado a propósito. Deberías poder adquirirlo en comercio de partes eléctricas industriales y, en general, en la misma caja donde es despachado, se encuentra impreso el diagrama de conexiones necesario para la inversión.
El esquema propuesto antes, corresponde a un tablero inversor que puede ser comandado a distancia. De ser ese el caso o, si se deben maniobrar motores de gran tamaño, se deberá utilizar.

Parece no ser este tu caso ya que, los motores monofásicos, no suelen superar los 2 HP, o sea, "son pequeños".

Saludos:


----------



## joorge (Nov 20, 2008)

Si trae 3 bobinas, una para cada velocidad, es muy probable es que se trate de un motor dahlander. Al igual que mcrven, te recomiendo que profundices un poco en el tema antes de lanzarte.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola amigos, tengo dudas sobre como realizar un esquema de potencia que debo realizar, para una automatización.

Puntualmente serian:
1-Cuál es el símbolo (cómo se grafica) de un guardamotor.
2-En qué posición colocaría el contactor (desde las lineas de alimentacion hacia abajo: antes o despues del guardamotor). Ver Imagen.


Aclaraciones. son tres motores monofásicos, controlados por la salida de un PLC. y colocare, para cada motor un guardamotor y un contactor (de nuevo: para cada motor).


Graciasss!
Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 1, 2013)

rodrigo 6....


> 2-En qué posición colocaría el contactor











> 1-Cuál es el símbolo (cómo se grafica) de un guardamotor.



simbolos electricos....

http://www.uco.es/electrotecnia-etsiam/simbologia/SIMBOLOGIA-Planos.htm

http://www.artegijon.com/UserFiles/File/Toni/IBASICAS/simbolosnuevos.pdf


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hajá. muchas gracias por el aporte, amigo. una pregunta... qué sería cada cosa... es decir esas cuatro que tienen llaves que es cada cosa. graciass!!!!


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 2, 2013)

hola rodrigo_6.... lo que mi amigaso solaris8 le dice es esto ....... Ver el archivo adjunto 95077 ......  con respecto al comando me gustaria que me dieras informacion del PLC...... o sea donde irian conectados...... y de esa manera te digo como ....... fijate los valores de corriente de accionamiento ...220v ., 24v ., 12v si es continua o alterna  .....cualquier duda pregunte nomas...


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hola, loco.. gracias por sumarte. te comento,  los valores de tension de salida, segun el datasheet del plc tiene dos: un rango para CC y otro rango para CA. Mañana consulto a los de la marca y te respondo con certeza.
Te envio el datasheet del plc para que lo ojées si queres.
Te estare respondiendo ni bien tenga una respuesta de ellos.

Gracias y saludos!

Edit: acabo de ver las paginas que me recomendó solaris8, sin embargo, quedé más perdido aún. Es decir, no entiendo mucho que llaves tengo que utilizar. Pregunta: en base a la captura de pantalla que hice a uno de los links (adjunto jpg), que diferencia hay entre los dos cuadros que marqué en verde?
de todos ellos cuales podria llegar a utilizar?

Muchas gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 4, 2013)

HOLA bueno lei los  mensajes.. y la verdad...entiendo que estes desorientado.. con respecto al sensor tenes que fijarte cual aconseja como entrada el plc ......y entonses alli comprarlo....... tampoco especificas la distancia de sensado  .,ni que objeto pensas sensar..esto es muy importante..lo otro es que no das informacion del plc por ejemplo los 24v ¿¿¿¿ son alterna .,  continua...... que intensidad de corriente  que soporta ?????? esa empresa tiene varios modelos de plc  mas datos o fotos igual que el motor que vas a conectar...... una foto de la chapa identificatoria......... no estaria mal o de la bornera tambien ....


----------



## jamesoro (Jul 4, 2013)

ya me dio curiosidad, me pueden decir el porque tiene un guarda-motor de 3 fases un motor monofasico, porque no manejan directamente o traves de relee la bobina del contactor como se hace siempre, y yo siempre pongo antes del contactor el guarda motor pero veo que en el esquema es al contrario, es por alguna norma??


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 6, 2013)

jamesoro dijo:
			
		

> ya me dio curiosidad, me pueden decir el porque tiene un guarda-motor de 3 fases un motor monofasico, porque no manejan directamente o traves de relee la bobina del contactor como se hace siempre, y yo siempre pongo antes del contactor el guarda motor pero veo que en el esquema es al contrario, es por alguna norma??



hola amigo, con respecto al guardamotor, como es monofasico, se puentea una bobina con otra. quedaria asi una bobina a la salida el motor, la otra puenteada a la entrada de la tercer bobina y esta ultima la salida va al motor.
con respecto a la conexion no te puedo contestar porque no lo se.

saludos.
---------------
unas preguntas..

1- aqui subo una imagen para preguntar qué representa cada contacto que se ve en ella.
2- en mi automatizacion coloque un cilindro neumatico y otro actuador que es un generador de vacio.. entonces en mi esquema.. tengo que representar esos actuadores como KM1 KM2, etc etc???


Espero me puedan ayudar. Les agradesco de antemano cualquier info que me puedan aportar.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 10, 2013)

Buenas, como no puedo editar el mensaje anterior, hago unas consultas con respecto al esquema, el contactor lo dibujo con dos llaves, o tres llaves y una de ellas puenteada?
Sigo sin encontrar el simbolo de un guardamotor. es el mismo que de un rele termico?


Gracias
saludos...


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 11, 2013)

hola amigo...bueno rodrigo_6..seguis sin dar mas informacion.......respondo por partes...... a jamesoro....... digamos quesiempre por norma o experiencia se coloca el guarda motorlo mas cerca del motor posible y el porque ????.... bueno todos sabemos que un guarda motor se habre porconsumo de corriente y tenperatura.... las causas mas comunes en que un guarda motor tiene efectividad es en el arranque ...por ejemplo al motor se rompio un rodamiento .,  o la maquina ., o equipo que mueve.....y por lo tanto se frena pero aun tiende a girar ... por consiguiente sube el consumo de corriente.... y tambien empiezan a recalentarce los cables.......entonses alli trabaja el guarda motor... lo de el contanctor trifacico es una practica comun... y la forma de conectar los cables forman un "shunt" para sensar mejor la temperatura de los cables....... y siempre es mejor poner el guarda motor antes del rele...... porque siempre esta cerrado o sea sus contactos son moviles cuando se acciona.... en cambio en el rele al accionase el motor con fallas..... las chispas y el calentamiento de los contactos acorta su vida util...(no son baratos )...... en cuanto a tu esquema que alli dibujaste...... es el accionamiento basico.....  pero falta la carga o uso del rele ¿¿¿¿¿ o acciona el encendido de 2 lamparitas ???.... y sip el rele termico  se puede usar como simbolo


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 11, 2013)

hola! si, lo que yo quiero comandar es un motor de 180 w, otro de 120 w y uno de 40 w. y tambien un cilindro neumatico y un generador de vacio. a todos ellos los comando con el plc. los conecto a la salida. pregunta: es necesario un guardamotor para cada motor siendo no tan potentes los motores? con fusibles se arregla?
gracias!


la salida del plc soporta 8 A, y se puede manejar con 220v alternos, asi lo manejo yo.

saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 11, 2013)

hola...si es nesesario el guarda motor........... y tambien la coneccion auxiliar de el...... pues tenes la parada de maquina o emergencia...el guarda motor se tiene que ajustar a la potencia nominal de los motores....por lo general esta en las chapas identificatorias..el comando con plc es independiente de la fuerza motriz...... pero la seguridad es primero los fuse son una opcion........ pero no es lo recomendable para protejer...


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ah, ok. esto que estoy haciendo... este esquema... es para la facultad y los motores los elegimos de un catalogo, que solo nos brinda la informacion: 220 VAC, 50 hz, RPM, y potencia. de ahi aplicando la ley de ohm podria obtener la intensidad de corriente que circula a travez de él, verdad?

si tenes una imagen  de un circuito de potencia con el de mando me lo podrias facilitar? estoy perdido.

- adjunto una imagen en el archivo comprimido, la hice recien del esquema de potencia para saber si es asi como va el conecccionado. en ese esquema veras un componente que lo coloque ahi, es un disyuntor?

La primer linea corresponde a la fase, la segunda al neutro y la tercerca a tierra. no se como se colocan las letras al lado de cada linea, a la izquierda.
- el pdf es el esquema de conexiones.

_graciass_ y saludos.


----------



## cpratorres (Ago 8, 2013)

Estoy buscando un esquematico de como cambiar el giro a un motor de 110VAC aleatoriamente, por mando de relays


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2013)

Aleatorio sería al azar  ?


----------



## 0110110h (Ago 8, 2013)

En el motor monofásico la bobina de arranque esta conectada en serie con la bobina principal y esta ubicada a 90° físicos también de esta. La bobina de arranque (mas pequeña) alimentada con la misma corriente que la bobina principal pero desbafasada generalmente unos 60° por el capacitor (60° ya que la misma inductancia del arrollamiento de arranque también desfasa) la suma de estos dos campos magnéticos alternos crea un débil campo magnético rotatorio pero suficiente como para que el eje comience a girar, una vez que el eje alcanza la velocidad nominal la bobina de arranque se desconecta por medio de un interruptor centrifugo. Como te dijeron en el 1° mensaje, para invertir el sentido de giro tendrías que invertir la alimentación de la bobina de arranque y no se si te alcanzaría con eso quizás también habría que modificar la estructura del motor para colocarla a -90° respecto de la bobina principal, en cazo de no ser necesario reubicar la bobina de arranque tendrías que modificar la conmutación con reles adecuadamente conectados y un circuito de control.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hola a todos. estoy diseñando un circuito para comandar un motor para encendido estrella-triangulo, adjunto esquema no se en qué puedo estar equivocandome, si me dan una mano se lo agradezco.
Corriganme si me estoy equivocando en algo que no me estoy dando cuenta. si es que hay ..


Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 22, 2013)

y sí nos decís cual es el problema, probablemente mucha gente podrá ayudarte...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 22, 2013)

Cuando entra km3 haces un bonito corto 
El temporizador debe de ser el de km1.


Por cierto yo SIEMPRE pongo las protecciones lo primero no lo último y además los contactos auxiliares de las protecciones SIEMPRE cortan la maniobra. De lo contrario si alguien rearma el motor se pone a girar sin mas y eso es muy peligroso.


----------



## dayra alexandra (Jul 22, 2014)

Hola a todos, me pueden ayudar necesito hacer un circuito para arrancar y cambiar el giro de un motor DC a 220, este motor tiene un condensador.

Este es la imagen del motor que estoy usando se que debo conectar U1(amarillo) con V2(azul) para que gire en un sentido y V1(morado) con T(negro) para que gire en sentido opuesto.

Sé cómo debe funcionar pero tengo problemas para realizar el diagrama de fuerza y de control, he trabajado con motores trifásicos pero no con bifásicos.
Por favor alguien que me ayude.
Gracias. ...

este es el motor que debo emplear


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2014)

Si lleva condensador será AC monfásico ¿no?


----------



## dayra alexandra (Jul 22, 2014)

es un motor bifasico y es DC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2014)

Por favor , necesitamos los datos que están escritos en esa chapita de aluminio


----------



## dayra alexandra (Jul 22, 2014)

ups, está bien los tengo que consultar porque tomé la fotografía muy lejos y ya lo subo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2014)

Aparentemente es un motor de *AC *porque leo un dato de Coseno Fi y los motores *DC* no  lo tienen.

Por eso te pido foto ampliada de la chapita.

En teoría se uniría U1 + V1 y además V2 + Negro , para giro en un sentido.

Y U1 + V2 y V1 + Negro , para que gire en el otro sentido.

Solo si el motor fuera de DC se reemplazaría Negro por U2 . . .


************************************


http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/~jmarti50/esquemas/es18.htm

V1 - V2 es bobinado principal

U1 - Negro es el secundario más capacitor para el circuito de ese link


----------



## dayra alexandra (Jul 22, 2014)

si correcto esta equivocadisima, el motor es AC. Adjunto la placa del mismo.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2014)

Pues parece monofásico con bobinado de arranque, vamos un motor monofásico "normal y corriente"

¿Como lo vas a hacer con contactores o como?


----------



## dayra alexandra (Jul 22, 2014)

si correcto con contactores


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2014)

¿Que llevas hecho, cual es la duda?
¿Dejas el devanado de arranque permanentemente conectado o lo desconectas una vez ha arrancado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2014)

En el mensaje 6 está el link al diagrama


----------



## dayra alexandra (Jul 22, 2014)

La confusión es con el capacitor que posee, ya revisé el digrama pero sigo con esa inquietud, porque en ese diagrama no se observa el uso del capacitor, no se si eso es irrelevante y de todas maneras funciona.


----------



## Xapas (Jul 22, 2014)

El condensador suele conectarse en paralelo a los bornes de un motor monofásico para aumentar o disminuir el factor de potencia.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 23, 2014)

Xapas dijo:


> El condensador suele conectarse en paralelo a los bornes de un motor monofásico para aumentar o disminuir el factor de potencia.


Normalmente el condensador es para el devanado de arranque no para el factor de potencia y va en serie con el devanado auxiliar, no en paralelo.


----------

